# cpt code for completion amputation



## CCANTER (Jun 27, 2016)

A patient came into the ER and had an amputation of finger pad and distal half of fingernail of right middle finger.

The ER provider performed a completion of the amputation.

Soaked in hibiclens water. I anesthetized his finger with a digital block of 0.5% marcaine and some additional marcaine at the injured site,
total 8mL used. Patient did have some discomfort with injection but denied pain after. . Using
10-blade scalpal, I finished the amputation through the 2-3mm of skin/subQ tissue on the pad side of the finger

Not sure what to use for CPT code possible 11730 or unlisted ?

Thanks


----------



## danskangel313 (Jul 25, 2016)

What exactly did the provider amputate? Is there more to the narrative; it seems to be lacking information in the middle. I can't imagine a provider removing half of a person's fingernail and then their entire fingertip. 

11730 is an avulsion of a nail plate.


----------

